

QR UX - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2011/12/qr-ux/

======
bradleyland
The suggestion that the photo/video toggle be converted to a three-way should
be taken out back and shot. Currently, those little toggles work with a tap,
which is the only reason they're tolerable.

I'm not a big fan of them in the first place, because most people I see
interact with them attempt to _flip_ the switch. This action works, but it's
tough when the widget is rendered at the smaller size (e.g., camera
photo/video: small, prefs: large). Changing that to a three-way switch would
make it an absolute nightmare to use.

